# Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen



## P37E (26. April 2010)

*Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

*Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

da bei mir und wahrscheinlich auch anderen ein Multimonitorsetup ansteht, suche ich derzeit nach passenden Monitoren. 

Wichtiger Faktor ist natürlich die Randbreitm, seitlich sowie oben und unten
Andere Kenngrössen wie z.B. Anschlussarten, Halterungsgrösse, Auflösung, Zoll, sowie Gamingtauglichkeit etc. werden auch berücksichtigt. 

Also einfach mal nachmessen bei euch und hier eintragen, werde sie dann hier im ersten post sammeln.

Also etwa in dieser Form:

LG Flatron W2343T 
23Zoll 
1920x1080 
1xDVI 1xD-Sub 

22mm links 
24mm oben 
44mm unten

rückwandbohrungen VESA 100x100

LG Flatron L227WTP
22Zoll 
1680x1050
1xDVI 1xD-Sub

16mm links
16mm rechts
17mm oben
23mm unten

rückwandbohrungen VESA 100x100


AG Neovo H-W22
22Zoll
1680x1050
1xVGA 1xDVI
14mm links und rechts
16mm oben
41mm unten


----------



## P37E (26. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

besonders interessant wären natürlich alle Monitore mit DisplayPort, hier mal eine liste:

Lenovo ThinkVision L2251p, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DisplayPort (T72HNEU/T72HNUK)Helligkeit: 250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP Compaq LA1905wg, 19", 1440x900, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort  (NM360AT/NM360AA)Helligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Dell Professional P2210, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI-D,  DisplayPortHelligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Dell UltraSharp P2310H, 23", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI,  DisplayPortHelligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 10000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Lenovo ThinkVision L2251x, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DisplayPort (T78HNEU)Helligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP ZR22w, 21.5", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort  (VM626A4/VM626AT)Helligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 3000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 8ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync EA222WMe silber/hellgrau, 22", 1680x1050,  VGA, DVI, DisplayPort, Audio (60002842)Helligkeit: 250cd/m² • Kontrast: 30000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync EA222WMe schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, Audio (60002838)Helligkeit: 250cd/m² • Kontrast: 30000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP Compaq LA2405wg, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI,  DisplayPort (NL773AT/NL773AA)Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP LP2275w, 22", 1680x1050, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort  (KE289AT)Helligkeit:   300cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync EA231WMi silber/hellgrau, 23", 1920x1080,  VGA, DVI, DisplayPort, Audio (60002692)Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 14ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync EA231WMi-BK schwarz, 23", 1920x1080, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, Audio (60002693)Helligkeit: 300cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 14ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP ZR24w, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, DisplayPort  (VM633AT)Helligkeit:   400cd/m² • Kontrast: 3000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan EV2313WH-BK schwarz, 23", 1920x1080, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan EV2313WH-GY hellgrau, 23", 1920x1080, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan EV2333WH-BK schwarz, 23", 1920x1080, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   300cd/m² • Kontrast: 3000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 7ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan EV2333WH-GY hellgrau, 23", 1920x1080, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   300cd/m² • Kontrast: 3000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 7ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Lenovo ThinkVision L2440x, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI,  DisplayPort (T41HBEU)Helligkeit:   300cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2233WH-BK schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2233WH-GY hellgrau, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2233WE-GY hellgrau, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2233WE-BK schwarz, 22", 1680x1050, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Dell UltraSharp U2410, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI-D, HDMI,  DisplayPortHelligkeit:   400cd/m² • Kontrast: 80000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2243WH-GY hellgrau, 22", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2243WH-BK schwarz, 22", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2243WE-GY hellgrau, 22", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2243WE-BK schwarz, 22", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 1200:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP LP2475w, 24", 1920x1200, 2x DVI-I, HDMI, DisplayPort  (KD911A4)Helligkeit:   400cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Dell UltraSharp 2709W, 27", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x DVI,  HDMI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   450cd/m² • Kontrast: 3000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan SX2262WH-BK schwarz, 22", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   280cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2433WE-BK schwarz, 24", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI-D, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   360cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2433WE-GY hellgrau, 24", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI-D, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   360cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2433WH-BK schwarz, 24", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   360cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan S2433WH-GY hellgrau, 24", 1920x1200, VGA,  DVI, DisplayPort, AudioHelligkeit:   360cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Apple LED Cinema Display 24", 1920x1200, DisplayPort  (MB382ZM/A)Helligkeit:   330cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 14ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo Color Graphic CG223W-BK, 22", 1680x1050, 2x DVI-I,  DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 950:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync PA241W schwarz, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x  DVI, DisplayPort (60002697)Helligkeit:   360cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 8ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync PA241W silber/hellgrau, 24", 1920x1200,  VGA, 2x DVI, DisplayPort (60002696)Helligkeit: 360cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 •  Reaktionszeit: 8ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27", 2560x1440, VGA, 2x DVI-D,  HDMI, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   350cd/m² • Kontrast: 80000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo Color Graphic CG223W-BK/DTP94, 22", 1680x1050, 2x  DVI-I, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 950:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo FlexScan SX2462WH-BK schwarz, 24", 1920x1200, 2x  DVI-I, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 850:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Dell UltraSharp 3008WFP, 30", 2560x1600, VGA, 2x DVI,  HDMI, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   370cd/m² • Kontrast: 3000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 8ms • Blickwinkel: ...
NEC MultiSync PA271W schwarz, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x  DVI, DisplayPort (60002925)Helligkeit:   300cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo Color Graphic CG242W-BK, 24", 1920x1200, DVI-I,  DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 1100:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo Color Graphic CG243W-BK, 24", 1920x1200, 2x DVI-I,  DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 850:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo Color Graphic CG243W-BK/DTP94, 24", 1920x1200, 2x  DVI-I, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 850:1 • Reaktionszeit: 5ms • Blickwinkel: ...
Eizo Color Graphic CG242W-BK/DTP94, 24", 1920x1200,  DVI-I, DisplayPortHelligkeit:   270cd/m² • Kontrast: 1100:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...
HP DreamColor LP2480zx, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, 2x DVI,  HDMI, DisplayPort (GV546A4)Helligkeit:   250cd/m² • Kontrast: 1000:1 • Reaktionszeit: 6ms • Blickwinkel: ...

ist ungefähr nach preis sortiert / stand 26.04.2010


----------



## labernet (26. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

nunja, eigentlich müsste man ja nicht nachmessen :p man hat das seitenverhältnis, man hat die diagonale angegeben + die abmessungen vom hersteller (im sinne: do the math)

trotzdem interessanter post, weil ich auch über ein (vllt sogar 3) multimonitor setup gegrübelt hab, aber bisher der rand immer gestört hat (deshalb auch ein 24" mit 1920x1200 atm)


----------



## P37E (26. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

nachmessen is einfacher und genauer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (27. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

Hi,

also mein mittlerer Monitor (NEC MutliSync 1770NX ... 17" ... 1280x1024) hat eine Randbreite vom 9 mm und da ich meine LCDs versetzt hingestellt habe, habe ich nur "einen Rand".

Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, hat mein linker Monitor einen extrem dicken Rand, was mich aber wenig juckt durch das versetzte Aufstellen! 

Mich würde nur interessieren, wie der Effekt ist, wenn meine beiden äusseren Monitore 19"er wären. Würde bestimmt besser kommen.

Werde mir aber erst nächstes Jahr neue LCDs kaufen. (Da ich gerne und OHNE Kopfweh 3D Filme im Kino gucke, interessieren mich dann eher 3D-Ready LCDs für 3D Vision Surround)

Gruss


----------



## P37E (27. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

sieht gut aus was du da gebaut hast, so bekommt mans auch für low budget nur sollten alle monitore etwa gleiche höhe haben. Wie hast du sie denn angeschlossen oder eher woran!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (27. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

Danke. Die Monitore haben eigentlich die gleiche Höhe, aber da die beiden seitlichen hinter dem mittleren stehen, sieht es je nach Sitzhöhe oben ODER unten ein bisschen verschoben aus.

Beim Zocken merkt man aber gar nichts davon. 

Die Monitore hängen an einer GTX260 und einer 9500GT. Prozessor ist ein i7-920 und 4GB Speicher dazu. Alles zusammen für ca. 700 Euro vor ca. 3 Monaten. Nichts besonderes also. Die meisten Zocks laufen auch mit 4xMSAA flüssig.

Wichtig war mit halt auch der dünne Rand bei meinen mittleren Monitor. Deshalb finde ich deinen Thread ziemlich cool und hoffe, es melden sich noch viele. 

Bin mal gespannt, ob einer meine 9 mm unterbieten kann (hab extra 2x gemessen ... sind aber wirklich nur 9mm Rand beim mittleren)

Gruss und g'nacht


----------



## P37E (28. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

keiner da der ma eben messen und posten kann? GOGO


----------



## labernet (28. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

hab nur nen 22" ag neovo h-w22  monitor, 11mm oben, 9mm links und rechts, 36mm unten

1x vga, 1x dvi


----------



## P37E (30. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

also 9mm randbreite sind ja schon mal sehr wenig. wenn noch mehr einträge kommen sortier ich es nach min. rand breite


----------



## labernet (30. April 2010)

*AW: Monitore für Multimonitorsetups (DP, Randbreite, Auflösung, Eyefinity) - bitte mitmachen*

ich muss mich korrigieren, habs falsch vermessen, auf alle ergebnisse 5mm drauflegen.


----------

